# What's your favorite orchid photograph?



## Amadeus (Jan 9, 2014)

I feel like this thread should already exist but I couldn't find one. Post your favorite orchid photo but be sure to give credit and/or a link to the photographer. The picture itself can be really good, or you can really just like the flower in the picture, or both.

Here's mine, the resolution is low but I'm such a sucker for green and black that it overcomes this.

Cyp. fasciculatum
Photo by Ron Parsons link


----------



## emydura (Jan 9, 2014)

Always been amazed by this sanderianum 'Shin-Yi' from the Paphs in Taiwan book.


----------



## annab (Jan 9, 2014)

I'm impressed from this monstrous rothschildianum .



[/URL]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

link,http://i1099.photobucket.com/albums/g394/pa481/orkideer nov-2013/DSC_2392.jpg.
link,http://www.slipperorchidforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1111022
bye bye,Anna


----------



## Secundino (Jan 9, 2014)

OMG!!! Is that your plant?!


----------



## Justin (Jan 9, 2014)

wow!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jan 9, 2014)

There was a photo of a pot full of _Cypripedium macranthos v. rebunense_ that I used to love, but can't find it on the net anymore (from a Japanese site). This one will have to do:

Cyp. rebunense


----------



## NYEric (Jan 9, 2014)

https://www.google.com/search?q=isa...cDdPNsATUzoCoDA&ved=0CCsQsAQ&biw=1024&bih=629
Not my favorite photos but my favorite orchid.


----------



## nikv (Jan 10, 2014)

This one I took of my Stanhopea jenishiana





Runner up is this one of my Brassavola cucullata:


----------



## Dido (Jan 10, 2014)

Amadeus said:


> I feel like this thread should already exist but I couldn't find one. Post your favorite orchid photo but be sure to give credit and/or a link to the photographer. The picture itself can be really good, or you can really just like the flower in the picture, or both.
> 
> Here's mine, the resolution is low but I'm such a sucker for green and black that it overcomes this.
> 
> ...



I agree this one is a dream. 
But more on the plant itself


----------



## Lordoftheswarms (Jan 10, 2014)

Masdevallia Ziegler's Love 'Glowing Pink' HCC/AOS


----------



## eggshells (Jan 10, 2014)

Where to start?? I have many!




Paphiopedilum intaniae-001 by afriorchids, on Flickr


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 10, 2014)

Is itaniae a separate species, or a variety of stonei (as I have heard)?


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 22, 2014)

My favorite image I took was the reflections of phal lindenii flowers in the lenses of a 1950's graflex camera. Don't have digitized; was trying to take picture with box camera and using film camera for light settings when noticed multiple reflections. Took image with film camera, most people think it was photoshop but I don't have that kind of skill 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ray (Jan 22, 2014)

Anacheilium baculus


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 25, 2014)

Stunning photo, Ray. I really love this flower.


----------

